# Looking to play with others/band



## Bobbypols (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello,

Just looking to play with others. Guitar player of low/intermediate skill and easy to get along with. Love 90s alt, srv, gnr, zepp, classic etc etc

Let me know...live in east york, Toronto.


----------

